

I made a 'Github Market' this weekend to allow Github users to sell their code - murrion
http://githubmarket.com/

======
murrion
Hi Pmtarantino, Yup, that's the next thing I'll add, just getting it out there
at the moment to see if there is any interest in it.

------
pmtarantino
If I go to market, give me a description of the code. I wouldn't buy anything
just looking at its name!

------
murrion
I've added a Description now

